# Kurioser Urheberrechtsfall: Fotografin verklagt Getty Images auf 1 Mrd. USD



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Kurioser Urheberrechtsfall: Fotografin verklagt Getty Images auf 1 Mrd. USD*

					In den USA spielt sich derzeit ein kurioser Urheberrechtsfall zischen Getty Images und einer Fotografin ab. Die Bildagentur hatte die Fotografin angegangen, weil sie das Urheberrecht ihrer eigenen Bilder verletzt haben soll. Das ließ sie sich nicht gefallen und stellte zudem fest, dass Getty Images die Bilder unrechtmäßig im Portfolio hatte.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Kurioser Urheberrechtsfall: Fotografin verklagt Getty Images auf 1 Mrd. USD*


----------



## -Cryptic- (29. Juli 2016)

Wunderschönes Eigentor der Agentur! 
Bin gespannt was dabei herauskommen wird.


----------



## flotus1 (29. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(ich bin mir nicht sicher welche Urheberrechte ich mit der Nutzung dieses Bildes verletze)


----------



## Kitschi (29. Juli 2016)

möge Justitia mit dem Hammer Thors voll drauf hauen ^^

dreister gehts ja wohl kaum, gratis zugängliche Sachen zu verkaufen und Leute auch noch wegen Urheberrecht verklagen, wie in einem schlechten Film


----------



## Nosi (29. Juli 2016)

witzige geschichte


----------



## Red-Hood (29. Juli 2016)

Schöne Sache, allerdings frage ich mich, wofür sie diese eine Mrd. USD haben möchte.
Da die Bilder sowieso frei zugänglich waren, ist Schadensersatz auf dieser Ebene doch eigentlich nicht möglich, da für sie kein wirtschaftlicher Schaden entstanden ist.
Bleibt ja nur die unrechtmäßige Verwendung der Bilder durch Getty Images.


----------



## BabaYaga (29. Juli 2016)

Dreister gehts ja nicht mehr. Die sollen ruhig bluten. Schweinerei ist das.



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Schöne Sache, allerdings frage ich mich, wofür sie diese eine Mrd. USD haben möchte.



Weil man da drüben generell mal so hoch pokert und schaut was passiert. Wär ja nicht das erste Mal, das so etwas in so einer absurden Höhe durchgeht haha.
Das ist wie beim Gehalt verhandeln. Zuerst mal irrwitzig viel verlangen und selbst im schlechtesten Fall steigt man dann auch nach dem Verhandeln immer noch gut aus.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2016)

-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Bin gespannt was dabei herauskommen wird.



Der übliche außergerichtliche Vergleich, über dessen Inhalt beide Parteien schweigen werden.


----------



## Red-Hood (29. Juli 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Weil man da drüben generell mal so hoch pokert und schaut was passiert. Wär ja nicht das erste Mal, das so etwas in so einer absurden Höhe durchgeht haha.
> Das ist wie beim Gehalt verhandeln. Zuerst mal irrwitzig viel verlangen und selbst im schlechtesten Fall steigt man dann auch nach dem Verhandeln immer noch gut aus.


Das ist mir bekannt. Wie gesagt geht es mir eher darum, dass für sie kein wirtschaftlicher Schaden entstanden ist.


----------



## Hödur (29. Juli 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Schöne Sache, allerdings frage ich mich, wofür sie diese eine Mrd. USD haben möchte.
> Da die Bilder sowieso frei zugänglich waren, ist Schadensersatz auf dieser Ebene doch eigentlich nicht möglich, da für sie kein wirtschaftlicher Schaden entstanden ist.
> Bleibt ja nur die unrechtmäßige Verwendung der Bilder durch Getty Images.


Ich würde den "Schadensersatz" hier nicht allzu wörtlich nehmen. Eine Hardware-Seite in Deutschland, die nichts mit Juristerei zu tun hat, schreibt hier über einen Prozess nach US-Recht, in dem es sicherlich eine Menge Begrifflichkeiten gibt, für die das Deutsche Recht keine Übersetzung kennt. Schadensersatz it ein Begriff, den wir alle verstehen. Deshalb wird man ihn gewählt haben.

Das es gleich ne Miliarde ist... Nun ja... Würdest du weniger verlangen? Das ist ein recht klarer Fall und wir reden hier von den USA, dem Land der unbegrenzten Schadensersatzzahlungen  Da bekommt man Millionen von McDonalds, weil auf den Kaffeebechern kein Warnhinweis angebracht ist, dass Kaffee heiß ist. Oder weil auf einer Mikrowelle nicht steht, dass man darin keine Haustiere trocknen darf. Da kann man bei klaren Sachlagen schon ordentlich was fordern. Zumal das eh nur die Verhandlungsbasis für den aussergerichtlichen Vergleich ist


----------



## flotus1 (29. Juli 2016)

Eben. Einigt man sich auf einen Vergleich mit nur einem Prozent der geforderten Summe ist die gute Frau immer noch Multimillionärin.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Schöne Sache, allerdings frage ich mich, wofür sie diese eine Mrd. USD haben möchte.
> Da die Bilder sowieso frei zugänglich waren, ist Schadensersatz auf dieser Ebene doch eigentlich nicht möglich, da für sie kein wirtschaftlicher Schaden entstanden ist.
> Bleibt ja nur die unrechtmäßige Verwendung der Bilder durch Getty Images.


Solche hohen Schadensersatzforderungen sind absurd und sollten gleich abgewiesen werden.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juli 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Solche hohen Schadensersatzforderungen sind absurd und sollten gleich abgewiesen werden.


Sind sie in den USA eben nicht.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2016)

Ich weiß. Dann sollten sie das ändern.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (29. Juli 2016)

Richtig so! 
Das es 1 Milliarde werden glaube ich zwar nicht, aber 100 Millionen oder aufwärts sind schon realistisch.


----------



## OField (29. Juli 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Solche hohen Schadensersatzforderungen sind absurd und sollten gleich abgewiesen werden.



Zwar absurd hoch, aber da Getty Image kriminelle Machenschaften betreibt, ist ein schönes Zeichen,


----------



## Pu244 (29. Juli 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Das ist mir bekannt. Wie gesagt geht es mir eher darum, dass für sie kein wirtschaftlicher Schaden entstanden ist.



Wie man es nimmt, 18000 Fotos mal 600$ pro Stück, das macht über 10Mio $, sofern sie (mal angenommen) jedes Foto nur einmal verkauft haben. Das ist Profit, der unrechtmäßig auf ihrem Rücken erwirtschaftet wurde. Von daher ist die Forderung in diesem Fall sogar noch halbwegs verständlich.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Juli 2016)

Lustig, in Deutschland passiert das fortlaufend in der Musikbranche, da interessiert es keinen.  Die GEMA ist ein toller Verein!


----------



## Freakless08 (29. Juli 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Das ist mir bekannt. Wie gesagt geht es mir eher darum, dass für sie kein wirtschaftlicher Schaden entstanden ist.



Für sie nicht, aber für andere welche vorher schon eine Abmahnung erhalten haben. Unterlassung sowie Strafe muss eben sein, auch wenn man sich nicht an die Lizenzen von kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellten Bildern hält. Schließlich hat sie die Rechte an Getty Images niemals übertragen, denn die gehören weiterhin ihr und Getty Images oder eine andere Firma verdient mit ihren frei zur Verfügung gestellten Bildern Geld und gibt sich als Urheber aus, obwohl er/sie es nicht ist.
Wenn man bedenkt das 1000e Bilder von ihr gemeinfrei vorhanden sind und Getty Image jetzt jeden Nutzer dieser Bilder mit 600$ pro Bild abmahnt bzw. vorher Geld für den Kauf der Bilder verlangt hat, ist selbst 1 Mrd. USD noch ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Ripcord (29. Juli 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Das ist mir bekannt. Wie gesagt geht es mir eher darum, dass für sie kein wirtschaftlicher Schaden entstanden ist.



Getty Images ist auch kein Schaden entstanden, wollten aber 600$ pro Bild. Finde das mit den 1.Mrd $ nicht falsch, denn es muss ein Exempel für solch betrügeische Firmen statuiert werden. Wer weiß, wie viele $ die  schon mir dieser Masche von anderen gestohlen haben.


----------



## Kitschi (29. Juli 2016)

die haben ja nicht nur für die Bilder abkassiert sondern durch die angeblichen Urheberrrechtsverletzungen von Nutzern dieser Bilder auch


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (29. Juli 2016)

Sie hat mal recherchiert gehabt, wie oft Getty Images mit ihren Bildern schon kassieren ging und hat dann nochmal was draufgeschlagen. 

Aber wenn man die Summe sieht, war Getty Images doch sehr erfolgreich, was das angeht. Und das ist erschreckend.


----------



## Rayken (29. Juli 2016)

endlich trifft es die richtigen göttlich


----------



## Chimbus (29. Juli 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Schöne Sache, allerdings frage ich mich, wofür sie diese eine Mrd. USD haben möchte.
> Da die Bilder sowieso frei zugänglich waren, ist Schadensersatz auf dieser Ebene doch eigentlich nicht möglich, da für sie kein wirtschaftlicher Schaden entstanden ist.
> Bleibt ja nur die unrechtmäßige Verwendung der Bilder durch Getty Images.


 Nur weil man jemanden das Recht einräumt die Bilder für die Öffentlichkeit zugänglich zu machen bedeutet es nicht das man alle seine Rechte aufgibt bzw jemanden das Recht einräumt mit den Werken Geld zuverdienen. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Solche hohen Schadensersatzforderungen sind absurd und sollten gleich abgewiesen werden.


 Auch wenn ich eigentlich zustimme eine Scheibe könnte sich Deutschland hinsichtlich unschuldig ihaftiertet Menschen abschneiden, hier bekommt man 30€ pro Tag abzüglich "Unterbringungs"-kosten...


----------



## rum (29. Juli 2016)

Mein Taschenrechner meinte irgendwas von 11 Mio, bei nur 1x Verkauft, wovon man nicht ausgehen darf. Das ist noch viel zu wenig!
Wenns nach mir ginge ...
11 Mrd Schadenersatz - den Laden dicht machen -  die Schuldigen Verhaften - das war und ist illegal - Punkt! Was soll die Diskussion?
Über 18.000 Photos? Das ist das Lebenswerk eines Menschen!

Naja; manchmal bin ich etwas hart drauf wenns um Betrüger geht!


----------



## SchoPinator (29. Juli 2016)

Ich kann nur hoffen das mal ein Urteil gefällt wird welches das Unternehmen an den Rand der Existenz treibt, denn das ist das einzige probate Mittel um diese dreckigen Machenschaften auf ein gesundes Maß zu senken.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Juli 2016)

Bööörrrrn, wie der Amerikaner sagt.


----------



## Gamer1970 (29. Juli 2016)

Interessant, bitte bleibt dran an der Geschichte! 

Bin sehr gespannt, wie das wohl mal ausgehen mag, und hoffe, daß diese Heuschrecken dafür mal so richtig bluten müssen!


----------



## user42 (29. Juli 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Schöne Sache, allerdings frage ich mich, wofür sie diese eine Mrd. USD haben möchte.
> Da die Bilder sowieso frei zugänglich waren, ist Schadensersatz auf dieser Ebene doch eigentlich nicht möglich, da für sie kein wirtschaftlicher Schaden entstanden ist.
> Bleibt ja nur die unrechtmäßige Verwendung der Bilder durch Getty Images.



Sie hat die Fotos öffentlich und zur freien Verwendung (wahrscheinlich nocommercial) zugänglich gemacht. 
Du weisst nicht wie viele Verwender ihrer Bilder von getty abgemahnt wurden und lieber stillschweigend die Strafe zahlten, als einen Anwalt die Sache für ausreichend $ prüfen zu lassen. Damit wurde die Verbreitung der Bilder und Verbesserung ihrer Reputation erheblich gestört. Jeder der fremdes/unklares Bildmaterial benutzt, macht heutzutage eine getty Recherche. Wer weiss wieviele dafür auch noch an getty gelöhnt haben...

Also ist nicht nur der Fotografin, sondern auch noch der Allgemeinheit Schaden entstanden.

Das wird in jedem Fall einen schönen Rattenschwanz an Klagen, wenn nicht sogar Sammelklagen nach sich ziehen.


----------



## joraku (29. Juli 2016)

Klasse. 
Die Geschichte könnte auch aus einer schlechten Comedy-Serie stammen, also so übertragen.

Hervorragend, dass es mal so einem Abmahn-Unternehmen an die Gurgel geht. Mal schauen wie sie damit umgehen.

Im Ernst: da macht man sich wirklich Gedanken wie solche Unternehmen arbeiten. Kriegen die Mitarbeiter dort Provision für jeden bezahlenden Abgemahnten? 

Ich selbst kenne ähnliche Geschichten von der GEMA. Die machten einen Anspruch nach einem Auftritt eines Künstlers geltend. Nach Rücksprache mit dem Künstler (der sichtlich überrascht war) stellte sich raus, dass die Lieder des Künstlers von ihm nicht durch die GEMA geschützt waren und somit absolut kein Anspruch entsteht.

Aber hey, man kann es ja mal versuchen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal bei Getty suchen. Bei Wikipedia bin ich schonmal fündig geworden.


----------



## Khabarak (29. Juli 2016)

joraku schrieb:


> Klasse.
> Die Geschichte könnte auch aus einer schlechten Comedy-Serie stammen, also so übertragen.
> 
> Hervorragend, dass es mal so einem Abmahn-Unternehmen an die Gurgel geht. Mal schauen wie sie damit umgehen.
> ...



Die GEMA ist ein anderer Fall.
In Deutschland gilt die sogenannte "GEMA Vermutung".
Sie besagt, dass immer angenommen wird, der auftretende Künstler sei Mitglied der GEMA.
Der Veranstalter muss aktiv nachweisen, dass dem nicht so ist.

Die Gültigkeit dieser Vermutung wurde auch schon von Gerichten bestätigt.

Edit:
Hier ein Link zu einem Fall von GEMA Vermutung, der bestätigt wurde:

Gericht bestatigt "GEMA-Vermutung" | heise online

Edit2:

Hier der aktuelle Stand der Dinge zu diesem Fall - Website der Musikpiraten:

Die Seite wurde nicht gefunden. | musik.klarmachen-zum-aendern.de


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Juli 2016)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Die GEMA ist ein anderer Fall.
> In Deutschland gilt die sogenannte "GEMA Vermutung".
> Sie besagt, dass immer angenommen wird, der auftretende Künstler sei Mitglied der GEMA.
> Der Veranstalter muss aktiv nachweisen, dass dem nicht so ist.
> ...



Nur weil unsere Gerichte das aus unerfindlichen Gründen anders sehen, ändert sich nichts daran dass das prinzipiell die gleiche Situation ist.


----------



## Framinator (29. Juli 2016)

Ich sollte Fotograf werden


----------



## Rayken (29. Juli 2016)

rum schrieb:


> Mein Taschenrechner meinte irgendwas von 11 Mio, bei nur 1x Verkauft, wovon man nicht ausgehen darf. Das ist noch viel zu wenig!
> Wenns nach mir ginge ...
> 11 Mrd Schadenersatz - den Laden dicht machen -  die Schuldigen Verhaften - das war und ist illegal - Punkt! Was soll die Diskussion?
> Über 18.000 Photos? Das ist das Lebenswerk eines Menschen!
> ...



Naja es wird immer so hoch gepockert, dann wird meist ein außergerichtlicher Vergleich gezogen. 
Ich denke mal 100 Mio sind minimum drin inklusive der Löschung aller Fotos die von der Fotografin sind 
aus Getty Images Bestand. 

Es ist hier ja kein Kavaliersdelikt mal eben so 18k Photos zu verkaufen an denen man nicht die Rechte hat.


Die Bilder von Ihr sind nicht schlecht, könnten auch als Windows 10 Anmeldehintergrund auftauchen
Direkt mal gebooktmarkt die Seite...


----------



## Khabarak (29. Juli 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nur weil unsere Gerichte das aus unerfindlichen Gründen anders sehen, ändert sich nichts daran dass das prinzipiell die gleiche Situation ist.



Die GEMA hat eine staatliche Legitimation für dieses Verhalten.
Getty Images nicht.
Besonders nicht wenn die Bilder schon offiziell Public Domain sind.


----------



## VeriteGolem (29. Juli 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Ich sollte Fotograf werden



Gibt keine gesellenpflicht, kannst dich ab morgen so nennen, so wie die millionen von anderen hobbydilletanten die sich am wochenende mit dumpingaufträgen auf hochzeiten tummeln und den echten, professionellen fotografen die arbeit wegnehmen weil sie unter der woche für ihre leihbude wurst verpacken und auf die fotokohle nicht angewiesen sind.

Ich wünsch der frau alles glück der welt, aber getty wird das schön aussergerichtlich klären. Ich hoffe die dame hat zivilcourage und kämpft das bis zum urteil durch damit wenigstens einer der raffgierigen verbrecherkonzerne einen auf sie gierigen pfoten kriegt


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Schöne Sache, allerdings frage ich mich, wofür sie diese eine Mrd. USD haben möchte.
> Da die Bilder sowieso frei zugänglich waren, ist Schadensersatz auf dieser Ebene doch eigentlich nicht möglich, da für sie kein wirtschaftlicher Schaden entstanden ist.
> Bleibt ja nur die unrechtmäßige Verwendung der Bilder durch Getty Images.


Das amerikanische Recht sieht Zahlungen als Strafe an. Das Deutsche eher als Verlustausgleich. Sieht man auch schön bei der aktuellen VW-Diskussion.


----------



## beercarrier (30. Juli 2016)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Gibt keine gesellenpflicht, kannst dich ab morgen so nennen, so wie die millionen von anderen hobbydilletanten die sich am wochenende mit dumpingaufträgen auf hochzeiten tummeln und den echten, professionellen fotografen die arbeit wegnehmen weil sie unter der woche für ihre leihbude wurst verpacken und auf die fotokohle nicht angewiesen sind.
> 
> Ich wünsch der frau alles glück der welt, aber getty wird das schön aussergerichtlich klären. Ich hoffe die dame hat zivilcourage und kämpft das bis zum urteil durch damit wenigstens einer der raffgierigen verbrecherkonzerne einen auf sie gierigen pfoten kriegt



naja das wird sie sicher nicht tun, nicht wegen fehlender zivilcourage sondern wegen fehlendem vermögen. getty würde einfach solange einspruch erheben und um aufschub bitten (z.b. wegen beweisprüfungen) bis der frau das geld ausgeht. stattdessen werden die das checkbuch zücken und überlegen wieviel sich bis dahin anwaltskosten auflaufen könnte.

@pcgh carsten
also ich weiß es nicht sicher. aber sowie ich deutsche gesetze kenne wird es auch in einem solchen fall ein höchstmaß an strafzahlung geben, letztendlich würde es bei einer zivilklage eventuell sogar daran scheitern das man den verdienstausfall penibel genau nachweisen muss und man dafür auf interne daten der firma zugreifen müsste was schon allein daran scheitern würde das die firma ihren sitz im nicht eu-ausland hat, selbst wenn es ttip gäbe käme man als zivilperson nicht an ein schiedsgericht für unternehmen.


----------



## Cat Toaster (30. Juli 2016)

Wunderbar, ich wünsche mir dass die Fotografin finanziell gut genug dasteht um sich nicht auf einen Vergleich einzulassen und Getty bis zum Ende durch die Instanzen schleift.


----------

